# Onkyo 805 - Digital vs Analog in



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

There's a question here somewhere, but a little background info first.

As implied, I'm using an Onkyo 805 AVR, with a Logitech Squeezebox duet as a source. My speakers are DIY with fairly high end drivers (Accutons), and for music i usually listen in Direct mode - 2 channel only, no processing. My room is sufficiently treated so I don't miss Audyssey for music. 
I was thinking of adding an analog preamp with HT bypass to my system for hopefully even better stereo sound (Parasound 2100 maybe? or full analog pre like the Halo P7), but figured I'd better test the analog output of my Squeezebox before i made any purchases to see if an external DAC would be a requirement.
I connected the Squeezebox with both an optical and RCA inter connects to my 805, and listened to a couple of songs while fast switching the inputs on the Onkyo between digital in and analog in. 
Holy , the digital input was WAAAYYY better (ok, exaggeration but considerably better). Switching from analog back to digital (therefore using the Onkyo's internal Burr Brown DACs) was not like lifting a veil; it was more like removing a wet blanket. 
Question is - is the weak point the Squeezebox DAC, or the Onkyo analog circuits? I wouldn't have thought the latter except for Kal's (Rubinson) observations that the Integra 9.8 analog inputs were a weak point, and the circuits are probably the same...
thoughts? I guess I'd need to try a decent external DAC and see if the problem still exists?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't have a great response for your question other then i like the idea of an external DAC all i ever hear is good things about them especially if your an Audiophile.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The TX-SR805 did feature some very nice Burr Brown DAC's that were the same as in the Flagship at the time TX-NR905. In the replacement, the 806 actually switched to the same Crystal DAC's as in the TX-SR706 while the TX-SR876 and TX-NR906 retained Burr Brown DAC's. 

Moreover, you are also getting the benefit of Audyssey MultEQ XT when using a Digital Connection provided you are using the Multichannel Analog Input for the Squeezebox.

In truth, Onkyo's Analog Section has gotten some criticism compared to the Digital side. This was brought up primarily in regards to the Integra DTC-9.8 and other SSP's. I see that you mentioned this as well. I missed the last part of your Post. I literally got 3 Hours of Sleep and am not at 100% so my apologies for missing that. Funny thing is I was going to specifically bring up Kal's Comments as they were the first thing that came to mind in respect to it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the replies. Thats good info JJ, i wasnt aware of the DAC change from the 805 to 806... man they really crippled that 806; glad I picked up my refurb while they were still around 

Sounds like I'm going to have to spend a good amount of money to see a real improvement on 2 channel stuff between a DAC, a quality pre, and an amp. Or I could get all three in a product like the Peachtree Nova.... so many choices!


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

I also found that digital into my 805 played via Direct sounds excellent, better than the analog. I did end up going with separates though.


----------

